
How Mobile Compute Revolutionizes Photography: Bokeh vs. Blur(‘Tabs vs. Spaces’) - endswapper
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/photos-how-tools-start-a-revolution-d9370a1ca1bc#.xmi3v22q6
======
greg7mdp
On kickstarter there are some projects bringing back the famous Meyer Optik
trioplan and primoplan:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/meyeroptik/bring-
back-t...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/meyeroptik/bring-back-the-
fabulous-wonder-bokeh-lens-primopla)

